# 2009 Outback Sydney Edition 31Kfw



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

SOLD - SOLD - SOLD 
Hi... We purchased this trailer earlier in the year and absolutely love it. It's our 4th RV and by far our favorite for quality, look, layout, and function. We always camp with another family (4 adults, 2 kids total), and that family is moving out of the state, so we don't need a trailer this big. We are going to down size into something in the 23-26 foot range. Also selling my Ford F350 diesel as it's primary purpose was as a tow vehicle. We hate to see it go... but it's just too big for my wife and I with out 3 year old. We didn't use the cargo area for dirtbikes or ATVs... we used it for the grill, bicycles, chairs, ez-up, etc.

Here is the Craigslist ad with all details. Body is excellent and everything works great inside and out. The only thing wrong with it is the decals are peeling and damaged. Happens to all RVs I guess.

Asking $21,900 $19,900 OR BEST OFFER. I am willing to come down on the price for transport costs or even meet you 1/2 way somewhere if that helps. 
SOLD - SOLD - SOLD 
SOLD - SOLD - SOLD 
SOLD - SOLD - SOLD 
SOLD - SOLD - SOLD

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/rvs/4725776986.html

Please PM if interested...

Thanks - Edwin


----------



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

Had her sold but sale fell through. 
Dropping the price to $19,900... we love her but she's gotta go! Open to reasonable offers as well.

SOLD - SOLD - SOLD 
SOLD - SOLD - SOLD 
SOLD - SOLD - SOLD


----------

